# Introducing Captain Jack ;)



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

This guy is like the coolest thing EVER!!!! I was going to give him away, but ended up throwing him in with the wilds and I'm really glad I did. He is SO entertaining. In between trying to grab a passing tetra or putting up with being constantly cleaned by the cories, he's pretty cool.

I've got more video of him on another thread:
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/member-photo-video-gallery-17/clean-tank-19354/


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

lol make sure you have a good lid on your tank.... My cray climbed up my heater cord and i found him 5 months later in my workshop!


----------



## Ebonbolt (Aug 12, 2011)

Now get another male and call him Barbossa ^^


----------



## joker1535 (May 23, 2010)

Yep. Mine escaped as well. I found 4 of them walking in my hallway one day. Heading towards the bedroom. Don't really know what they needed in the bedroom but it seemed important enough to almost die for.


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

I had a blue cray that escaped from an open top tank in the living room and ended up in the bathroom (the opposite end of the apartment). I'm sure there are still undiscovered marble crays under my fridge and stove. I kept finding them on the carpet in the living room when I woke up. Actually, Ember usually found them and would paw at them and bark like the big bad brave dog she is  I started to just run them under the tap to remove the dog hair and then throw them back in the tank only to do it again later in the week 
They really are great escape artists and are surprisingly active outside of water.


----------

